# Saddleback gadget sleeve



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

So, I've had my PW since Christmas and finally decided on a case/sleeve. I have an Oberon for my K2 and love it, but I've always enjoyed reading my kindle sans cover. So, this time around I decided to just go with a sleeve. I'm a big fan of Saddleback Leather. I carry one of their wallets and my dungarees are held up by one of their Old Bull Belts every day.

So, I ordered the medium gadget sleeve in dark coffee brown and I love it. It's perfect for just slipping the PW in and dropping into my briefcase. Now I guess it's time to save up and complete the set with a nice Saddleback bag/briefcase. I'll gladly accept any donations towards that goal. 

Here are a couple of pics and if anyone has any questions I'd be glad to answer them.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice! Is the leather soft?


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Toby said:


> Very nice! Is the leather soft?


I'd describe it more as smooth than soft. Saddleback products are made to last (they offer a 100 year warranty). So, it's made out of one piece of full grain leather. It's actually thicker than most boot leather. It's very stiff and solid. It's double-stitched all the way around and the fit is very snug. It will probably take 2 to 3 weeks for the leather to stretch before it becomes easier to get the PW in and out. I expected that though, as my wallet was the same way.

I really like it because it is simple and very well-made. Another bonus is that now my PW smells like leather.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I have one each for my PW and Fire.  Saddleback makes great products.


----------

